# Thyroid problem?



## keeperscottage (6 April 2010)

One of our horses, a 15.2hh 12 year old Irish gelding is currently on loan to someone who hacks and competes cross-country, dressage and show jumping at riding club level. He's a super little horse and his new "owner" is really pleased with him. However, a couple of weeks ago, he developed a swelling (about the size of half an egg) on his throat, just behind his left cheek (NOT "grass glands"!). The "owner" contacted her vet (who I personally do not hold in high esteem!) who suggested they waited a week to see what happened. I went out to see him and took some photographs (below). The swelling is firm, but not solid, and appears painless. His performance has not been affected. Anyway, the vet came out today and thought it was almost certainly a thyroid problem, but no treatment was needed. I immediately started "Googling" but couldn't find any photographs of horses with an enlarged thyroid although from what I've read on the subject, the only symptom he is showing is excessive weight although he has always been a good doer since we bought him as a 6 year old. Most of the sites I visited referred to poor, patchy coats, and his coat is gorgeous, and when I saw him, I commented on how trim he looked - in fact, apart from the swelling, he looked fantastic......haven't seen him look so good since my daughter's Pony Club days!

So, what I want to know, is there anyone else out there with experience of a horse with a thyroid problem, how did the problem manifest itself and how was it dealt with?






Viewed from near side






Near side again.....






Viewed from off side


----------



## MainRing (6 April 2010)

It would be unlikely for this swelling to be the result of thyroid dysfunction.  To fully asses thyroid function in the equine patient blood should be drawn for thyroxine (T4), triiodothyronine (T3), reverse-triiodothyronine (rT3), thyrotropin (e-TSH) and thyroid stimulating hormone (TSH).  I would consider inquiring into further testing.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (7 April 2010)

I thought thyroid problems were relatively rare in horses? Enlarged thyroid glands would probably mean an underactive thyroid which would give symptoms such as coarse skin, poor coat with thinning hair growth, sluggishness, weight gain and possibly constipation. Overactive is the opposite with staring eyes, diarrhoea, weight loss, hyperactivity and restlessness, possibly heart irregularities. I'm amazed that your vet would diagnose thyroid problems without a blood test and cheerfully state no treatment necessary. As MainRing says, it might be wise to ask for further diagnostic tests/2nd opinion, and/or change your vet!


----------



## navaho (7 April 2010)

Thanks for pointing me here Keeperscottage, Mainring & Box of Frogs, my gelding also has the same lump & has had the same diagnosis from a couple of different vets, niether have taken bloods or done any type of tests on him either, hes had the lump now for 5/6 years with no ill effects. This was him last year, not looking 100% his best, but certainly not a dull coat & most definately not sluggish, he goes like s**t of a shovel lol!


----------



## keeperscottage (7 April 2010)

Hi, Box_of_Frogs! In defence of MY vet, the vet who visited Piper was not my vet but the vet used by the people who have him on loan (I in fact stated in my post that I did not hold  him in high esteem!). This thread also appears in New Lounge and I have just read an interesting post from GreedyGuts concerning the swelling, and hopefully it is nothing to worry about. I need to speak to my own vet about a totally unconnected subject and will discuss Piper with her and if she feels it necessary, then I will let her take a look at him, although I have a feeling he is stabled out of the practice's "catchment area"!


----------



## Sam22 (7 April 2010)

It's benign thyroid hyperplasia which hundreds of horses have with no problems. If your vet blood tested with no clinical signs you would correctly be acusing them of waisting your money. They can get a lot bigger than this!


----------



## navaho (7 April 2010)

Sam22 your the first person to put a name to it for me! Thankyou! My boys is probably the size of an orange now...though you cant really tell from the pics.


----------



## Spottyappy (8 April 2010)

Page to bottom of this and read what it says.
http://thyroid.blogspot.com/2005_09_04_archive.html
I have thyroid disease, and I would say it disabled me for a long time before becoming severe enough to show up in blood tests. It is probably worth speaking to your vet- although they may have little knowledge of the disease in horses as it certainly isn;t common. In people, not everyone has symptoms, and certainly not everyone is text book symptoms either, so this is likely to also be the case in other species.
Good luck, and even if it is thyroid problems, it can be treated.


----------



## Kaitie (22 January 2012)

My horse also has a firm lump behind her cheek on her neck, but when I ride her she is always coughing which makes me think that it may be caused by the lump... Im pretty sure it is a thyroid and have been told that it looks like one from my riding instructor but she said it wont really harm her... It is starting to really worry me as the coughing has gotten worse as the year has passed and I was wondering if I should get it removed???


----------



## glenruby (22 January 2012)

Perhaps you should ring your vet.  


Vet can scope to see if it is pinching the trachea/larynx. 

Btw, removing it would not be a small issue due to the nerves in that area so I would think carefully and get the cough properly investigated as there is a good chance the two are unrelated.


----------



## Kaitie (24 January 2012)

thank you for your reply, I rode again the next day and she only coughed in the warm but not once after that, so i am starting to think it might have been just because she was starting to get back into work.


----------

